# أرجو الإفادة -سؤال عن تخصص دكتوراه



## م. مكسيم العواد (2 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
قرأت في إعلان الجامعة التي التي ادرس فيها عن قبول طلاب دراسات عليا (الدكتوراه) في تخصص يدعى 
الأنظمة,الشبكات و أجهزة الإتصالات
(systems ,network and telecommunication device)
و السؤال : هل هذا التخصص مرتبط بهندسة الإتصالات أم بالهندسة المعلوماتية أم بهندسة الإلكترونيات؟؟
و هل هذا التخصص مطلوب في سوق العمل ؟؟؟
أرجو الإفادة لمن له علم بذلك​


----------



## amirengineer (2 ديسمبر 2010)

لماذا لا تسأل الجهات المسؤله في الجامعة عن طبيعة التخصص و المواد التي تدرس فيه و منها يمكنك معرفة اذا ما كانت توافق السوق العربي أو لا, و غالباً معظم التخصصات لها مجال عمل ولكن الاختلاف يكون علي قدر وفرة الفرص أو ندرتها.


----------



## h_viper (4 ديسمبر 2010)

it should be...but is related to networking hardware & design...form the name i could tell that there are subdivisions, network devices is the hardware part ...telecommunication is the one related to communication engineering,performance analysis, bit rate...stuff you studied in communication systems courses & i guess it requires a lot of math...the last part, systems is the best one, it is related to protocol design, network topologies, software design...


----------



## م. مكسيم العواد (4 ديسمبر 2010)

amirengineer قال:


> لماذا لا تسأل الجهات المسؤله في الجامعة عن طبيعة التخصص و المواد التي تدرس فيه و منها يمكنك معرفة اذا ما كانت توافق السوق العربي أو لا, و غالباً معظم التخصصات لها مجال عمل ولكن الاختلاف يكون علي قدر وفرة الفرص أو ندرتها.



أخي amirengineer : الجامعة روسية , و الجهات التدريسية لا تعرف عن سوق العمل العربي, و أنا سؤالي عن التخصص في بلدانا العربية.
و لكم جزيل الشكر على المشاركة الطيبةة :20:


----------

